# غرف التبريد والتجميد



## mody_sala7 (15 يناير 2011)

http://www.intarcon.es/calculadora/calc_en.html

بداية دا موقع لتحديد الموصفات للوحدات
وعاوزين نحدد طرق تركيب الوحدة والدائرة الكهربائية للوحدة .
يعنى بمعنى اصح كله هنا بيتكلم عن العزل ودرجات الحرارة والاحمال . لكن احنا عايزين نبدا من بعد كدا.
يعنى انتهى العزل وكل حاجة عايزين الوحدة وازاى نركبها والاجزاء اللى بتتركب مع الوحدة زى ( الاكسبنشن - والسلونيد - البريجيستات - الخ )
وبعدين الدائرة الكهربائية للوحدة من سخانات وكونتاكتور وتايمر الخ
نبدأ مع بعض ان شاء الله واكيد حنوصل للتصميم الامثل


----------



## elreedy (15 يناير 2011)

ياريت يكون فى مهندسين يشاركوا معانا فعليا وعاوزين الاراء تكون مطبقة عمليا مش كلام نظرى بس وقوانين


----------



## mody_sala7 (18 يناير 2011)

رجعنا تانى لنفس النقطة كل المشاركات بعد كدة بتتكلم هن الحمل الحرارى والعزل محدش بيتكلم عن اللى بعد كده بس تقريبا ان مفيش حد عارف


----------



## mody_sala7 (18 يناير 2011)

كل المنتدى هنا بيتكلم عن قوانين عزل وجدران عاوزين نتكلم فى الفنيات زى ما قولنا لو سمحتم


----------



## رائد حمامرة (18 يناير 2011)

اخواني ان شاء الله ساساعدكم بالكهرباء ومن له سؤال فليتفضل


----------



## mody_sala7 (19 يناير 2011)

يا ريت يا استاذ رائد توضح الدايرة الكهرابيه لغرف التجميد من المفاتيح والتايمر والكونتاكتور والسخانات والثرموديسك وازاى يتم ربط التايمر بالضاغط عن طريق الكونتاكتور


----------



## mody_sala7 (20 يناير 2011)

فين يا استاذ رائد الروسومات


----------



## محمد حماد سليمان (20 يناير 2011)

شكرالجهودكم


----------



## رائد حمامرة (25 يناير 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء اسف لكثرة انشغالي ولكن باذن الله لكم مني شرح يثلج صدوركم...
نقلت لكم هذا الشرح وهو مفيد لحد ما ولكن اعتبروها مقدمة للموضوع

- الدائرة الكهربائية لضاغط ومروحة المبخر والسخانات :
كما ذكرا سابقا في الدائرة الميكانيكية أن عدد الضواغط في المخازن 15 ضاغط ويوجد كذلك 15 مروحة مبخر 15 سخان.
حيث أن الرموز التالية تمثل الآتي :
1- KM1 كندكتر الضاغط
2- KM2 كندكتر السخان
3- KM3 كندكتر المراوح
أولا: أجهزة الحماية في الدائرة :
أ‌- الفيوزات المصهيرة F : ووظيفة هذه الفيوزات هي الحماية من زيادة التيار وعندما يزيد التيار الكهربائي الى حد لا يستطيع الفيوز ان يتحمل هذا التيار العالي فان الفيوز ينصهر .
ب‌- ا فرلود INT69 :هذا النوع من الاوفرلود لا يعمل إلا إذا وصل بنترل (N ) وفيز (L ) فعند التوصيل يعمل على تحويل النققاط من 12 الى 14 يوجد بهذا الاوفر لود 5 نقاط هي :
1- L فيز
2- N نترل
3- 11 فيز
4- 12 لمبات تكون مضاءة عندما تكون نقاط الاوفرلود 11 و12 متلامسة
5- 14 نقطة تعمل على التوصيل التيار الى الاجهزة التحكم الاخرى.كما بالشكل ( )
ج- افرلود F-F1 وf-f2 هذا النوع من الوفرلود يتركب في دائرة القدرة و دائرةالتحكم وله عيا ر حيث تكمن وظيفة الاوفرلود في حماية المحرك من زيادة التيار وتوجد به اربع نقاط تركب في دائرة التحكم وهي 95 و96 وتكون هذه النقاط مغلقه في الحاله الطبيعيه والنقاط رقم 97و98 تكون هذه مفتوحة في الحاله الطبيعية .
حيث تتم ربط فيز دائرة التحكم رقم 95 وكما الشكل رقم( ) ويتم تغذية فاصل الزيت من النقطة 96 و توجد هناك توصيلة بين 95و 97 اما النقطة رقم 98 فانها تربط بلمبة . فاذا زاد سحب التيار من قبل المحرك فان النقطة رقم 96,95 تنفتح وتنغلق النقطتين رقم 98و97 وتضاء اللمبه وعندما تضاء اللمبه دليل على ان هناك سحب تيار زيادة ( عالي ) يوجد في دائرة 2 افرلود F-F1 وf-f2 وافرلود f-f1 وهذ الاوفرلود لحماية الدائرة للضاغط والسخانات ومراوح المبخر شكل رقم ( )
د- اجهزة التحكم : مفتاح ضغط الزيت وثرموستات ودفرست
1- مفتاح ضغط الزيت MP55 يكون موصل على التوالي مع افرلود 95, 96 حيث يعمل على الفصل عند حدوث نقص في الزيت او عند ارتفاع ضغط الزيت .
2- ثرموستات B1 يعمل على التحكم بدرجة الحرارة المخزن لكي يعمل على حفظ الدجاج بالحرارة المطلوبة ويعمل على توقيته المهندس او الفني على حسب نوع المنتج المراد حفظه فعندهذه النقاط يعمل الثرموستات على الفصل وعند ارتفاع درجة الحرارة يعمل الثرموستات التوصيل الشكل رقم ( )
3- دفرست B2 وهذا عمله توصيل التيار الى الكوندكتر KM2 ولمبةH3 لكي تعمل ولكن الدفرست في حالته الطبيعية يكون مفتوح ويكون مركب في سطح المخر فعندما يتكون ثلج في المبخر يعمل الدفرست على توصيل النقاط .
و- اجهزة التحكم في الضغط ( في الورقة رقم 10)
ثانيا: صندوق التحكم
يقع الصندوق في الخارج امام الوحدة الخارجية لكل ضاغط ويوجد بداخل هذا الصندوق مكونات دائرة التحكم والقدرة ويوجد على الصندوق 5 لمباتكما هو موضح بالشكل رقم ( ) ويوجد مفتاح على الباب لكي يعمل على تشغيل الدائره وغلقها
H1 – COMP.TRIP احمر تحذير عند حصول فصل في اجهزة الحماية اوعطل في الضاغط .
H2 – COMP.ON اخضرعندما يعمل الضاغط تعمل اللمبة.
H3 – HEATER. ON برتقالي عندما تعمل السخانات تعمل اللمبة.
H4 – EVAPORATOR. ON اخضر عندما تعمل مراوح المبخر تعمل اللمبة.
H5 – EVAPORATOR. ON احمر تحذير عند حصول فصل في اجهزة الحماية للمروحه اوعطل في مروحه.
رسم شكل ( ) بمسافة 7Cm


مكونات دائرة التحكم الكهربائيه
1- مفتاح عام S1
2- فيوز مصهر F1
3- مؤقت زمني ( تايمر اذابة الجليد )K1T
4- سخان الزيت E1
5- افرلود INT69 F-F
6- افرلود 95-96و97-98 عام F-F1
7- مفتاح فصل الزيت MP55
8- ضابط نوع مزدوج ( لو بريشر وهاي بريشر) LP-HP
9- ثرموستات B1
10- دفرستB2
11- افرلود 95-96و97-98 مراوح المبخرF-F2
12- كندكترات
1- k1m ضاغط
2- K2m مراوح مبخر
3- K3m سخانات
13- لمبات

مبدا عمل دائرة التحكم الكهربائي:
اولا تشغيل on المفتاح s ثم يمر التيار الى فيوز f1 ثم الى التايمر k1t ثم الى السخان الزيت ثم الى افرلود F-F1 و INT6 يعمل على تحويا النقاط 11 و12 الى 11 و14 ويمر التيار الكهربائي الى الاوفرلود 96-95 F-F1 ثم الى فصل الزيت والهاي بريشر ثم لوبريشر ثم الى الثرموستات وعبرذلك يمر التيار الى الكوندكتر KM1 ثم تضاء لمبة COMP.ON فيعمل على تشغيل الضاغط M1 ويعمل على فصل النقاط 11و12 عن السخان الزيت لان السخان الزيتيجب الا يعمل مع الضاغط لان ذلك يؤدي الى رفع درجة الحرارة وتوصيل النقاط 13K1 ,14 ملف فصل الزيت ثم يمر التيار الى نقاط التايمر K1T361 ثم يمر التيار الى افرلود F-F2 ثم الىكندكتر KM3 واللمبة H4 ويستمر الضاغط بالعمل ل 6ساعات ثم يعملى التايمرK1T بتحويل النقاط من 1-3 الى 1 - 2 ثم الى دفرست B2 ثم الىالكندكتر K2M واللمبة H3 HEATER.ON وتستمر السخانات بالعمل على التسخين لمدة نصف ساعه ثم يعمل التايمر على التحويل الى عمل الضاغط وهكذا تستمر الوحدة بالعمل .
هذا الشر المفصل هو لوحدة واحدة أي لضاغط واحد الضاغط اما بقية الضواغط فان لها نفس المبدا الذي تم شرحه كما في الشكل رقم ( ).
ثانيا:محركات مراوح الباب :
يوجد فوق كل باب مروحة تعمل كعازل حراري لمنع تسرب الحرارة الى داخل المخازن التبريد حيث تعمل اتوماتيكياعندما يتم فتح الباب . وهذا المروحة تتكون من ريش طولية تتناسب مع عرض الباب , تدار هذة الريش بواسطة محركات كهربائية متقابله فيM1 يمين الباب من اعلى ومحرك M2 في الوسط ومحرك M3 على اليسار يتم تشغيلها في وقت واحد كما في الشكل ( )
ونضرا لوجود 6 ابواب في المخزن في مخازن اليوسفي للتبريد فاننا اكتفينا برسم دائرة كهربائية لمراوح باب واحد فقط وبقية الابواب لها نفس الدائرة .
مبدا عمل دائر التحكم لمراوح الابواب:
عند القيام بفتح البا ب لاي مخزن من المخازن فان المفتاح المضغوط المبين بالشكل رق( ) S1 يرتفع الى اعلى بواسطة سلك زنبركي فيغلق الدائرة الكهربائية للدائرة التحكم فيسري التيار الكهربائي الىF-F1 ومنه الى K1M فيشتغل المحرك الاول M1 والمحرك M2 والمحرك M2 وهذا عمل مراوح الباب في جميع المخازن


----------



## رائد حمامرة (25 يناير 2011)

رائد حمامرة قال:


> افرلود F-F1 و INT6 يعمل على تحويا النقاط 11 و12 الى 11 و14 ويمر التيار الكهربائي الى الاوفرلود 96-95 F-F1




http://www.cmpcorp.com/files/kriwan/038.pdf


----------



## رائد حمامرة (25 يناير 2011)

http://www.seabox.com/v3/modified/examples/modop/electrical.htm


----------



## waleed almasry (25 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخي المهندس رائد شكرا علي مجهودك الرائع لي بعض الملاحظات ارجو ان تقبلها مني ff اوفر لود هذا ليس اوفر لود (int69 - motor protection device) هذا يعني جهاز حماية المتور ووظيفتة عند سخونة المتور (الملفات الكهربائية) يقوم بالفصل قبل الاحتراق 
طريقة عملة : موصل بتيار كهربائي 240 فولت وايضا علي التوالي مع دائرة التحكم التي ذكرتها انت ومتصل بداخل الملفات عن طريق حساس التي يعطي الاشارة بعملية التشغيل او الايقاف حسب حرارة الملف الكهربائي 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## mottohotto (25 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبه لتركيب الوحده الميكانيكيه فهى مثل تركيب الجهاز الاسبليت فيتم تركيب الوحده الخارجيه على حامل حديد و يتم تامينه جيدا و يراعى الوصول ايه لعمل الصيانه و الاصلاحات و يتم عمل فتحه فى الواح الفوم او الخرسانه للوصول داخل المكان ويتم تركيب الوحده الداخليه بوضع السقف او معلقه على اسياخ و فى مكان يسهل الوصول ايه لعمل الصيانه 
بالنسبه لخط الصرف فى حاله وحدات التجميد يراعى تركيب سخان لعمل عمليه ذوبان الثلج حتى لا يتجمد الصرف و هذا السخان يكون ملفوف على جدار الماسوره 
فى حاله وحدات التبريد يتم اهمال تركيب هذا السخان 
يتم تمديد المواسير بين الوحدتين و يراعى تركيب صمام التمدد فى الوحده الداخليه و صمام الغلق فى خط السائل بالوحده الداخليه ليتم تجميع اكبر كميه سائل داخل وحده التكثيف اثناء فصل الكمبروسر 
يتم تركيب فلتر دراير و يفضل نظام فلير او الصاموله و ذلك لسهوله تغييره اثناء عمل الصيانه و يركب عند خط السائل بعد فى نهايه المكثف ثم يتم تركيب زجاجه بيان لبيان حاله السائل و حاله الفلتر و يفضل تركيب ثلاثه محابس غلق يدوى واحد قبل الفلتر و حالته مفتوح وواحد بعد زجاجه البيان و حالته مفتوح و عمل صمام تهريب بينهم و حالته مغلق و ذلك لاهميتين الاولى فى حاله انخفاض الضغط يتم فتح محبس المغلق فإذا ارتفع الضغط دل على سدد الفلتر و يلزم تغييره و الاهميه الثانيه لسهوله استبدال الفلتر و عدم فقد اى شجنه من غاز الفريون ويفضل تركيب وصله فى هذه المصيده لعمل فاكيوم او بيرج لطرد الهواء من المواسير بعد تغيير الفلتر 
حاله عزل المواسير الواصله بين الوحدتين هى ان يتم عزل ماسوره السحب بعازل ذو كثافه عاليه و يتم ترك الماسوره الخاصه بالسائل بدون عزل لان صمام التمدد مركب فى الوحده الداخليه و خط السائل فى حاله لخارج من المكثف فى حاله ضغط منخفض و درجه حراره منخفضه و يستفاد من ذلك لعمل تبادل حرارى لكسب زياده انخفاض فى درجه حراره السائل 
و يراعى تركيب مبادل حرارى بطول متر الى مترين لعمل تبادل حرارى و هذا يساعد على تحقيق كفائه عاليه اثناء عمليه التبريد و توفير فى الكهرباء 
الوحدات معظمها تأتى مجمعه بخزان سائل لتجميع الشحنه داخله اثناء فصل الوحده عن طريق الثيرموستات و ايضا له اهميه فى حاله عمل صيانه بالوحده 
يتم تركيب مفتاح ضغط منخفض عند خط السحب و مفتاح قاطع الضغط العالى فى خط الطرد و اهميتهم للحمايه و يتم تركيب قاطع الوقايه من ضغط الزيت لحمايه الكمبروسر و اغلب هذه القطع تاتى مركبه جاهزه بالوحده و لكن هناك من يفضل تجميع الوحده قطعه قطعه لعمل توفير 
يراعى عمل مصايد الزيت و السائل لتجنب اى مشاكل تحدث مستقبليا مثل احتراق الكمبروسر او امتلاء المبخر بالزيت 
يراعى تركيب مفتاح عازل للكهرباء بجانب الوحده الخارجيه لسلامه الفنى و لسهوله الفصل اثناء عمل صيانه 
و ان اخطات فأرجو المداخله و التصحيح و أرجو من لديهم خبره بغكمال الناقص من معلومات و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mody_sala7 (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا استاذ رائد


----------



## mottohotto (27 يناير 2011)

mody_sala7 قال:


> http://www.intarcon.es/calculadora/calc_en.html
> 
> بداية دا موقع لتحديد الموصفات للوحدات
> وعاوزين نحدد طرق تركيب الوحدة والدائرة الكهربائية للوحدة .
> ...


السلام عليكم 
ممكن اطلب منك المداخله فى هذا الموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t245444.html
و شكرا


----------



## عبدالوهاب حسام (26 أبريل 2011)

هل التيمر المستخدم فى غرف التجميد مثل تيمر الثلاجة النوفروست


----------



## mody_sala7 (23 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t243785.html
نفس المشاركة وياريت كنت كملت عليها


----------



## أبوالزبير (15 أبريل 2012)

السلامة عليكم كلامك كويس وجميل انا بركب غرف التبريد من الالف للياءميكانيكا وكهرباء والبودى لو عايز اى خدمة انا تحت امرك ده ايميلى [email protected]


----------



## abdo_elnadry (7 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا على الرابط


----------



## Eng. Memo (13 سبتمبر 2014)

أحسنتم يا اعزاء


----------



## اثير2005 (6 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## محمد مصراوى (7 نوفمبر 2014)

بالنسبة للكنترول الان اجهزة الثرموستات الدجيتال بتعمل معظم اعمال الكنترول فصل و تشغل الوحدة عن طريق الحساسات و ادخال الديفروست و بيكون فية امكانية كتير و تغني عن تركيب تايمر و منها اجهزة بتتحكم في فصل و تشغيل الاضائة داخل الغرفة


----------



## said al balushi (7 نوفمبر 2014)

معلومات جميله


----------



## احمد كزنوفا (7 نوفمبر 2014)

اللة ينور ياباشمهندس واللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد عدد ما تحب ان يصلى عليه


----------

